# Where to get poster templates?



## kitsune345 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello!

I work in a small company. Sometimes boss assigns me the task to design posters for new products presentations, announcements or corporate parties. There are many professional looking templates for business or greeting cards in the internet, but I still havent found similar predesigned templates for posters and banners.

Does anybody know any free or paid poster template collections for Photoshop, Corel, Illustrator or special poster making software with ready-to-use templates?

Thanks.


----------



## lbheyman (Nov 3, 2010)

I ran across this today, maybe it will help.

Photo Gallery


----------



## kitsune345 (Dec 8, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Thanks guys![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Will check links. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Recently have found interesting templates and even poster making software tools. One of them is  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Serif Poster Designer Pro [/FONT][FONT=&quot]  Pro tool, but price is also Pro ($595). And other one is  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]RonyaSoft Poster Designer[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  beginning level tool with more acceptable price ($29.95). Both tools contain beauty poster templates. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hope this software will be useful for community.[/FONT]


----------

